# Online Exam Success without Studying: Cheating Respondus Lockdown Browser for Retarded Geniuses ;)



## Rochefort6 (Jun 6, 2020)

Since a few of you PM'd me about this, I made a thread instead.

Reading this is all you'll need to pass any exam taken with Respondus.

First off, no one knows this method since I invented it for my exam, and I'd like to keep it that way. So rule 1 and 2, *don't share this shit niggas*. 

You don't need to be a computer fucking autistic savant to pull this off neither, and unless somehow the moderators of the exam are recording your screen (total breach of privacy tbh), this is nowhere near as suspicious as having notes on paper or looking at another device because ALL YOUR NOTES WILL BE ON YOUR COMPUTER, So Respondus wont detect suspicious eye movements and flag them.

Disclaimer: The only thing that worried me was, since I took my exams on canvas, apparently canvas can see when you click away from the exam tab?? But Respondus supposedly doesn't let you do that--unless you use my trick 😉--and the moderators didn't say shit to me lol.

So this is how I destroyed my exams without studying:

1) Collect all of your notes, as many as you need, and take pictures of all of them/write them all up and convert them to pdfs.

2) Upload those pdfs somewhere on the internet, so when you access that page its already there without signing in or whatever. A lot of scamming, shit-ass sites for this. I used https://www.keepandshare.com which is actually free. If you run out of memory for your account, just make another fake one. You might need multiple email addresses handy depending on the quantity of notes you want to upload.

3) You can combine or compress them (so the pdf takes up less memory) so its easier to read and/or reduces loading time during the exam here https://combinepdf.com.

4) Once you've uploaded all of your pdfs, keep records of all their URLs. Now we are going to shorten all of them using https://bit.ly to make the URLs easy asf to remember and, with my systematic approach, you can remember all of your URLs during the exam from memory.

5) When renaming your original URLs, pick the order you wish to see your notes in, as you will read them through newly created tabs on Respondus and won't be able to rearrange the order of these tabs. Don't try to rearrange the order during the exam on Respondus either, because from what I remember that fucks things up.

I had pdfs of previous exam papers combined with their hand-written solutions, previous exam problems with solutions, whole powerpoints of the chapters of my book lol, and a shit ton of problems + solutions from my course textbook. So you can imagine, that there were a lot of pages and tabs (approx 6-15 new tabs per exam). Wasn't a problem though.

When renaming your URLs, pick a unique code word to use for all your shortened URLs ending with the corresponding order number of each tab.

EXAMPLE: 

new tab 1 (e.g. previous exam paper 1 + solutions): https://bit.ly/rochefort1

new tab 2 (e.g. previous exam paper 2 + solutions): https://bit.ly/rochefort2

new tab 3 (e.g. chapter 23 summary from coursebook): https://bit.ly/rochefort3

ect...


6) NOW YOU ARE PREPARED FOR THE ACTUAL "HACK". _Really its just exploiting a bug the developers haven't patched, and its super easy to use._

*Again don't share this shit*

*The trick:* in an area where you can write out an answer, paste the URL of the pdf, press enter after the URL, it will turn the URL into a hyperlink and create a new tab inside the browser, wait about 1-2 seconds before clicking on it and you've got a new tab inside the browser.

_DON'T CLICK ANY LINKS INSIDE THE NEW TAB. _Respondus will come up with an error message and a buffering icon on the top-right of the screen informing you that the link is blocked and I'm not sure if that alerts the moderators or not, so don't do it!!

This trick will be enough to scroll through the pdf of the notes you have created, and the pdfs can be of anything and as long as you like such that it doesn't substantially affect your internet speed.

7) If you forgot to include something in your notes during the exam or you want the answer to a specific exam question, you can use this trick to Google the answer!

Remember, don't click anything on the tab you create, you can only read the summaries of the webpages the Google search result takes you too. And for some of the image results, you can hover your cursor over them which will tell you the URL of the website containing that image that you think might have the answer you're looking for, write down the URL on some paper during the exam, and use this trick to go into that webpage for the answer!

To do this you must memorize the template of the Google search result's URL:

*https://www.google.com/search?q= *

Type what question you have after this URL to get your answer, but remember to put plus signs between everything you type without spaces!

EXAMPLE: 

(IGNORE THIS PART)https://www.google.com/search?q=Why+is+Rochefort6+such+a+cool+ass+mofo

which will output this result:







which again, you can either use by reading your answer from the webpage summaries or hovering your cursor over an image result with the answer you want, making a note of its URL, writing out the URL on paper or whatever, using the trick for that URL, and scrolling through the new tab of the webpage containing the image result for your answer.

7) Now that you know the trick and you've got all your pdfs ready and organized with a shortened and systematic way of typing out their URLs, here's how I'd recommend using it, using my previous example.

EXAMPLE:

i) Type out https://bit.ly/rochefort

ii) copy that

iii) add the corresponding tab/order number e.g. https://bit.ly/rochefort1

iv) press enter after the URL to make it into a hyperlink and clicking on it not too quickly or too late to create the tab

v) go back to your exam tab and paste over your old URL, https://bit.ly/rochefort

vi) repeat the process from (iii) - (v) until you have all the tabs you need for the exam

8) Don't look suspicious and you're all good. This takes some time for preparation, but depending on your exam (mine was physics), this method and some common sense is all you'll need to pass. Again, I destroyed all 3 of my exams which were covering the span of my entire semester and were all on one day, with only 2 days to come up with this method and prepare for this trick and I didn't study _nada_. So yeah, my method works.

Good luck!




*TLDR: THIS IS ALL YOU'LL NEED TO READ TO ACE ANY EXAM ON THE RESPONDUS LOCKDOWN BROWSER, SO AT LEAST READ THIS SHIT DAWG. *


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 6, 2020)

High IQ


I've never heard of respondus. Are you a college student?


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 6, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> High IQ
> 
> 
> I've never heard of respondus. Are you a college student?


Thanks!

Yeah bro


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 6, 2020)

*it's haram to cheat in any exam*

*Prophet Muhammad SAW said "the one who cheats is not one of us"*


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 6, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *it's haram to cheat in any exam
> 
> Prophet Muhammad SAW said "the one who cheats is not one of us"*


cope watch me geta PHD with cheating whilst you pray to Allah in a hut made from cow manure


----------



## godsmistake (Jun 6, 2020)

thank God my uni doesn't even use moodle watcher, only plain moodle without a secure session - where you can't alt tab. easy A's


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jun 6, 2020)

no chance i'm reading that and no chance i'm trusting a greycel


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 6, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *it's haram to cheat in any exam
> 
> Prophet Muhammad SAW said "the one who cheats is not one of us"*


Indeee my brother


Gazzamogga said:


> no chance i'm reading that and no chance i'm trusting a greycel


No chance you have a functioning brain brother


----------



## Simone Nobili (Jun 6, 2020)

Jfl bro just reading that is too high iq for me


----------



## Descartes (Jun 7, 2020)

Imagine being so low IQ you have to cheat in the first place, I already finished university (Law) but it was so easy to learn everything even by just reading things once, if you are writing down all these notes for cheating how can you forget them so easily?


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 7, 2020)

Descartes said:


> Imagine being so low IQ you have to cheat in the first place, I already finished university (Law) but it was so easy to learn everything even by just reading things once, if you are writing down all these notes for cheating how can you forget them so easily?


high IQ, adhd. Good for you.


----------



## UltimateAesthetics (Jun 7, 2020)

Good to know if I was still in school. However, by the time you have finished preparing your elaborate set-up, Giga IQ Chad has already aced the exam without needing to cheat or go through this hassle


----------



## italian2001 (Jun 7, 2020)

C'mon.
Just use a virtual machine or teamviewer and 2 PCs.


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 8, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> C'mon.
> Just use a virtual machine or teamviewer and 2 PCs.


Doesn’t work + way more suspicious


UltimateAesthetics said:


> Good to know if I was still in school. However, by the time you have finished preparing your elaborate set-up, Giga IQ Chad has already aced the exam without needing to cheat or go through this hassle


Stfu


----------



## Julian (Jun 8, 2020)

Cool but doesnt for me as I have to put my phone in my room as a camera on me and my whole desk so teachers can see what I do, can also see my screen


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 8, 2020)

Julian said:


> Cool but doesnt for me as I have to put my phone in my room as a camera on me and my whole desk so teachers can see what I do, can also see my screen


They can see your screen too? Wtf real invasion of privacy. Just don't show your screen?


Julian said:


> Cool but doesnt for me as I have to put my phone in my room as a camera on me and my whole desk so teachers can see what I do, can also see my screen


I doubt they can see your screen if you have to show your whole desk... maybe add glare to the screen from a lamp


----------



## Julian (Jun 8, 2020)

Rochefort6 said:


> They can see your screen too? Wtf real invasion of privacy. Just don't show your screen?
> 
> I doubt they can see your screen if you have to show your whole desk... maybe add glare to the screen from a lamp



They MUST see your screen or they give you a 1/10


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Jun 8, 2020)

I have to still write my exams in school


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 8, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> I have to still write my exams in school


CHAD GETS STACY TO DO IT FOR HIM


----------



## Lux (Jun 9, 2020)

My teachers actually didn't check where we were looking so I just had another computer open.


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Jun 9, 2020)

Pfft amature. 

I try to memorize my textbooks word to word and then copy answers from my mind during exam. Never got caught


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 9, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> Pfft amature.
> 
> I try to memorize my textbooks word to word and then copy answers from my mind during exam. Never got caught


Don't care, don't care.


Julian said:


> They MUST see your screen or they give you a 1/10


Come up with a creative solution, thats it.


Chadelite said:


> CHAD GETS STACY TO DO IT FOR HIM


CHAD IS A 11 DIMENSIONAL OMNIPOTENT BEING


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 9, 2020)

@Rochefort6 chad is mortal 

ALlah is eternal


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @Rochefort6 chad is mortal
> 
> ALlah is eternal


No my friend. Allah = Chad


----------



## Chadelite (Jun 9, 2020)

Rochefort6 said:


> No my friend. Allah = Chad


No Allah has 99 names

chad isn't in it


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 9, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> No Allah has 99 names
> 
> chad isn't in it


allah is Chad’s bitch. Chad Akbar my brother.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 9, 2020)

haha my college doesnt even moderate the screen


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jun 9, 2020)

I paid a Maths teacher to take my university exam since it was online and no one could monitor me jfl
He came to my house and everything. Good times man.


----------



## Rochefort6 (Jun 10, 2020)

NothingCanStopMe said:


> I paid a Maths teacher to take my university exam since it was online and no one could monitor me jfl
> He came to my house and everything. Good times man.


That's some shady shit, but props to you fo pulling it off.


----------

